

Ask HN: Ditching iTunes, What's The Alternative? - DigitalSea

I just got a Samsung Galaxy S4 and am ditching iTunes. What is the alternative these days to iTunes? I want something that can play a wide ranged of formats including Flac files. I did some Googling, but couldn't really find anything other than poorly skinned iTunes rip-offs.
======
jcr
I don't know a complete answer, but part of that is you not providing the
needed details of "how" and "what" you're after.

ffmpeg is the underlying code powering programs like VLC (VideoLAN Client) and
MPlayer on desktop and laptop systems. It supports a lot of different formats,
both video and audio. There are a few porting attempts for VLC and MPlayer to
Android available, but I haven't tested any of them. There is also a porting
effort for ffmpeg itself:

<https://github.com/appunite/AndroidFFmpeg>

It should be a step in the right direction, but providing details on how you
expect to use it and what you want it to do should help others respond with
better answers than mine.

------
jonjomckay
Take a look at DoubleTwist, the UI is very similar to iTunes. It works on
Android and has a Desktop version which it syncs with pretty well.

<http://www.doubletwist.com/>

------
t0
Rocketplayer

